# Diana Gabaldon - Outlander



## Brian G Turner (Oct 13, 2007)

Original review by April:

*NOTE - SPOILERS!!!*

Perry: So, what is this Outlander book about?
  Jack: It's about this World War II nurse who gets back together with her  husband after the war...
  Perry: Hey! It sounds depressing already!
  Jack: Would you let me talk? Sheesh. Anyway, Claire and her husband Frank  get back together for a second honeymoon after the war, as they've been  separated for most of the conflict.
  Perry: No no no no! This must be one of them romantical book-reviews! I can't  stand them romantical book-reviews.
  Jack: No, it isn't a romance. Well, there is some romance in it...
  Perry: See?! Romance schmomance!
  Jack: Ok, yes there is some romance but that isn't the basis of the story.  If you'd let me speak more than a few words at a time you would understand  better. May I?
  Perry: Alright. Just leave out the romantical bits.
  Jack: Sigh. Ok. So, Claire and Frank go to Scotland for their second  honeymoon and while there they discover a stone circle, kind of like  Stonehenge but much smaller.
  Perry: Stonehenge! That sounds cool. Go on.
  Jack: Yes, they find this circle and later, Claire goes back to the circle  to pick some plants she had seen as she has recently become fascinated with  herbal remedies and cures – things she saw a lot of while nursing soldiers  during the war. While at the circle she somehow gets transported back 200  years into the past.
  Perry: Transported? I thought this was a romantical?
  Jack: Ahem. Yes, transported to 1745 Scotland. Ahem. She is now trapped  in the past, dependent upon the Scots who has taken her in. She has a  difficult time of it as she is in a strange place and unable to actually  understand what has happened to her. The people who have taken her in can't  figure out whether she is some sort of spy or witch as she was found in odd  clothing and knows some things that seem very strange to them. Her  knowledge of herbs and modern medicine help her become somewhat accepted in  the community but she is still seen as an outsider. They call her Sassenach  which roughly translated from the Gaelic, means outlander. Thus the title  of the book. I read the whole thing in one sitting, I couldn't put it down.
  Perry: But what is she going to do? Can't she get back? Does she try to  go back? What about her husband? Is she happy in the past? Don't they all  smell because they don't bathe? Do Scotsmen really not wear anything  underneath their kilts?
  Jack: Well, Perry, you will just have to read the book now, won't you? Be  warned though, it is a very long book and it is only the first in a series  of seven.
  Perry: SEVEN??!?! I can't read seven huge book-reviews!
  Jack: Relax, the book is so well written you won't feel the passage of  time. You'll have finished the book and be wanting the next before you know  it. Trust me. In no time you'll be speaking with a horrible brogue and  trying to identify clan tartans.
  Perry: Well, you did me right last time, so I suppose I will have to give  it a whirl. But, if I don't like the first chapter – it's over. I got  important stuff to do, I can't be wasting my time on romanticals.
  Jack: I said, 'trust me'. This Diana Gabaldon chick knows how to draw you  in. One thing, pay attention to the brooch mentioned at the beginning.  You'll want to remember it later.
  So there you go. Use it or trash it as you wish.
  april
:-D


----------



## rai (Dec 30, 2007)

OK

I found this book at one of the work lending bookshelves, and I had heard about it on Amazon but after reading the review don't think I want to get involved.

Sounds very interesting and I probably could like it, but I am not into female main characters or romance so that's 2 strikes to start.


----------



## sunshine_girl (Jul 4, 2008)

I stole the book off my sister when I couldn't sleep. She had been talking it about it that day saying how amazing it was, but I personally do not like alot of books because I find them boring and sometimes take 10  chapters to get into the action. Outlander is not only a romance, there is also time travel, action and fighting, battles, love, war, passion and it's quite frankly intense. I really suggest you give it a chance, it is my all time favorite book and it's truly amazing...what do you say? Give it a chance, you'll love it I promise! oh and p.s. there is a main character that's a girl, but there is also Jamie a boy


----------

